# Feline leukemia/cancer



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

My grandmas cat has been sick for 2-3 months. We didn't take her to the vet because we really thought it was some type of food allergy because this didn't start until we started changing her food up. So this whole time we've just been trying different foods. Her symptoms are vomiting (started as small amounts but has grown to quite large amounts over time) but she will vomit a lot for a couple days and then not again for a week or 2. In this time she has had diarrhea twice both being in the past 2-3 weeks. And some pretty bad weight loss. At her last vet appt a few years ago she weighed 10 pounds yesterday the vet weighed her in at 6. But she's always been a very small thin cat. She's about 9 years old. She's also insanely hungry all the time, begging constantly when she never used to do that before. 

My grandma took her to the vet and he said her white blood counts are very high so he thinks she "might" have feline leukemia or some type of other cancer. 

I'm kinda of leery because if his vague words. The cat is supposed to go back tomorrow for some kind of shot so what types of questions should I be asking the vet?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The fact that your cat is still hungry would make think of diabetes which is very treatable. The white cell count could be coincidental. Did they actually do a the test for Felv? They have to do two tests to confirm it.

http://fixnation.org/2010/03/feline-leukemia-fiv-testing-part-1-of-2/

To treat the diareaha I can attest this stuff works really well

http://fixnation.org/2010/03/feline-leukemia-fiv-testing-part-1-of-2/

To continue getting her stomach back into shape I'd suggest these pro-biotics:

http://www.amazon.com/Purina-Fortif...F8&qid=1461907418&sr=8-2&keywords=forta+flora

What kind of shot unless it's anti biotic why give the cat a shot?

I don't normally offer this but if you want to offer a cell phone number and a time and let me listen in on speaker while you are there I might be of help.I will be working on a reasearch paper tomorrow but I can take a little time to help you.

I have taken care of cats with all sorts of illnesses who still managed to live long lives. At one point I was caring for 7 at once. 

Only three now fortunately they are healthy the oldest is 11. I learned how to give IV fluid and other treatments at home. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Did they check for internal parasites?
Usually the simplest answer is the right one. Cats get parasites a lot because they eat mice and birds and scratch in dirt then lick thier paws.
Weight loss, vomiting and diarrhoea are indicators of several disorders, but I would look for worms first.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*Sigh* Look up FIP (Feline Infectious Peritonitis).......

We had two kittens die of it two year ago.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Hyperthyroidism and pancreatitis would be two further medical issues I'd want to rule out. Hyperthyroidism is common in older cats, and it may be good to just rule out this as contributing factor. 

Weight loss and an increased appetite, are two classic symptoms.

Otherwise, our older (now deceased) cat was diagnosed with gastrointestinal lymphoma. We did try chemotherapy, but he handled it poorly, and the decision was made to stop trying to treat the cancer and let him live out the rest of his natural life. Unfortunately, he was older than your grandmother's cat, and suffered from chronic pancreatitis. In the end his kidneys and heart started failing, and we had him euthanased. 

It seemed that chemotherapy in cats was aimed more at prolonging life than trying to cure the cancer. If it is cancer, and the vet feels it can be treated with chemotherapy, I'd probably give it a go. I know many cats tolerate it better than humans do, and as long as the cat maintains a decent quality of life during treatment, it can buy some priceless extra time.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> The fact that your cat is still hungry would make think of diabetes which is very treatable. The white cell count could be coincidental. Did they actually do a the test for Felv? They have to do two tests to confirm it.
> 
> http://fixnation.org/2010/03/feline-leukemia-fiv-testing-part-1-of-2/
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry I saw this too late. For some reason my email put all the replies in my spam filter so I just thought no one replied. She was tested for diabetes and the vet said all her blood work was great except for the white blood cells. He showed it to me and the normal range was up to 19 and hers is 34. I have no idea where my grandma got feline leukemia from but the vet is fairly certain we are dealing with an infection, some type of lymphoma cancer, or possibly a food allergy since this all did start when we changed the food. She was given an anti biotic shot that lasts 2 weeks and an anti throw up shot (she was throwing up before Hong to the vet) she came home and ate a ton and kept it all down. The vet offered further testing to see exactly what's going on, but it will cost over 700$ and my grandma has already spent several hundred so we are waiting the 2 weeks and then seeing what happens. I think my grandma wants to try one more round of anti biotic if this one doesn't work. 



Witchipoo said:


> Did they check for internal parasites?
> Usually the simplest answer is the right one. Cats get parasites a lot because they eat mice and birds and scratch in dirt then lick thier paws.
> Weight loss, vomiting and diarrhoea are indicators of several disorders, but I would look for worms first.





ThatFishThough said:


> *Sigh* Look up FIP (Feline Infectious Peritonitis).......
> 
> We had two kittens die of it two year ago.





LittleBettaFish said:


> Hyperthyroidism and pancreatitis would be two further medical issues I'd want to rule out. Hyperthyroidism is common in older cats, and it may be good to just rule out this as contributing factor.
> 
> Weight loss and an increased appetite, are two classic symptoms.
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi there, sorry about your kitty getting sick.
Check out the Chronic Renal Failure website as the underlying illness could be CRF
Feline CRF Information Center - Reception Desk

CRF is typically degenerative but it can be treated with at home medications including IV Fluids that you administer yourself, and special food for organ failure. 

I don't know what your kitty has but it would be worth while to learn about CRF and ask your vet to test for it.

Keeping your kitty in my prayers, keep the faith.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Definitely look into the food. What brand are you feeding? and price check for vets. There can be a world of difference in pricing between vets. Start asking around. Some of my cats had CRF I still have IV fluids that I never used that I would be willing to send for the price of shipping or Costco sells them if you get a prescription. Giving your cat fluid at this point in time a few times week for a month CRF or not might help to restore her health. You might ask the vet about. The CRF website you were referred to is excellent and help me keep my cats in a generally healthy state for years.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

LittleStar said:


> Hi there, sorry about your kitty getting sick.
> Check out the Chronic Renal Failure website as the underlying illness could be CRF
> Feline CRF Information Center - Reception Desk
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I will look at that website 



jadaBlu said:


> Definitely look into the food. What brand are you feeding? and price check for vets. There can be a world of difference in pricing between vets. Start asking around. Some of my cats had CRF I still have IV fluids that I never used that I would be willing to send for the price of shipping or Costco sells them if you get a prescription. Giving your cat fluid at this point in time a few times week for a month CRF or not might help to restore her health. You might ask the vet about. The CRF website you were referred to is excellent and help me keep my cats in a generally healthy state for years.


Right now kitty eats purina (the one in the green bag, can't remember the full name) some type if dry kitten food and when she does eat cans, it's not brand specific. How do you administer I've fluids at home? The first time my grandma took kitty to the vet he said she needed iv fluids but when he tried kitty freaked the fck out and attacked the vet, the assistant and my grandma so he said not to stress her more by doing this and just try to get her to drink normally at home. They had done a lot to her at that appt though, perhaps she would be more ok with it if it was just for that though. She isn't drinking much that we see (she has 4-5 water dishes spread through out the house) and we aren't disturbing her much, just letting her come yo us so she can rest. So we are trying to offer moist foods. She ate a lot Friday and Saturday but nothing that we've seen (she also has MANY food dishes spread through out the house) today.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

ask the vet for a drug called cyprohephtadine and give the smallest possible dose. It's an antihistamine but it's also used in veterinary medicine to stimulate appetite. There's another one called mirazpine (spelling might be wrong) but that is not the first choice and it costs more. To get them to take it you find the most irresistible treat you can and wrap it up in it. The piece should be small enough that they don't find it yet don't really chew it. You might try Fancy Feast moist food. It should be the pate variety not the chunky stuff they lick the gravy off of that and leave the food behind. It's not the highest quality food but eating is the highest priority. With fluids her appetite can increase as well.

This video is not perfect. The lady is a bit new age in using her sayings ( you will see) and if you warm them I would use a clean pot because it is cleaner than a sink and you want to keep the part you poke in the bag above the warm water. Warming really does help. I used to do them in my lap. Some cats need to be wrapped in towel while they are being done. It's important to build praise and a reward (normally) food into the procedure. The lady is right it does not hurt them. They may need to get used to it but they do. It generally takes 3-4 days to get them in. A case usually lasts a couple of months maybe 3 if it's a low dose or frequency.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zoqOz5aNwY

This device might help I didn't have this ever. I think you could make it. They show the cat being cantankerous and then with the device. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bsPI9foTVM

I've done Sub Q fluids for at least 5 cats during their lives. It's not bad you have to be patient and once you see how beneficial it is and get you mind past that somehow it's bad or hurting them it's free sailing. The cat does adjust. I've done it for a really nasty cat- he did adjust. I did have to have someone to pet and distract him at first until he got used to the process. Some cats might do better on a table but most will like your lap better. You should pick a spot to do them that is just for that purpose that is not a general use area. Costco sells fluid for roughly $37.00 case with veterinary prescription some vets charge $30-40 a bag. That is really unreasonable considering the actually cost is roughly $3.00 a bag. You don't need a membership to Costco to get fluids or other pet presciptions. You just walk in and tell the doorkeeper you are there for the pharmacy and they let you in. It's actually a law that pharmacies must serve everyone even in Costco. It's where I got my fluids from.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> ask the vet for a drug called cyprohephtadine and give the smallest possible dose. It's an antihistamine but it's also used in veterinary medicine to stimulate appetite. There's another one called mirazpine (spelling might be wrong) but that is not the first choice and it costs more. To get them to take it you find the most irresistible treat you can and wrap it up in it. The piece should be small enough that they don't find it yet don't really chew it. You might try Fancy Feast moist food. It should be the pate variety not the chunky stuff they lick the gravy off of that and leave the food behind. It's not the highest quality food but eating is the highest priority. With fluids her appetite can increase as well.
> 
> This video is not perfect. The lady is a bit new age in using her sayings ( you will see) and if you warm them I would use a clean pot because it is cleaner than a sink and you want to keep the part you poke in the bag above the warm water. Warming really does help. I used to do them in my lap. Some cats need to be wrapped in towel while they are being done. It's important to build praise and a reward (normally) food into the procedure. The lady is right it does not hurt them. They may need to get used to it but they do. It generally takes 3-4 days to get them in. A case usually lasts a couple of months maybe 3 if it's a low dose or frequency.
> 
> ...


I don't think she needs anything to stimulate her appetite, she is quite eager to eat, the issue is keeping it down. However she still hasn't thrown up, she was gagging earlier but nothing came up. And she's been acting a lot better and more like herself today. She had peed earlier so she's at least drinking a little bit. But I think if she doesn't start peeing more my grandma is going to attempt to take her to the vet for fluids. I watched a couple YouTube videos on doing the iv and I think I could do it. My mom just had chemo and I went to all of appts and saw them doing the iv's and I've been on a couple medications that needed to be injected so it isn't completely foreign to me. We don't have a Costco in my town but there is one in the neighboring town.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you need a couple of bags to get you started let me know. I have needles and lines that I won't be using. My cats live long lives. I had one pass away last year I am pretty sure the supplies which are unopened are still good.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

There are anti-nausea tablets you can give them. I believe our old cat was given Cerenia to help with his vomiting. 

He was also on mirtazapine to stimulate his appetite, but it sounds like this isn't an issue with your grandmother's cat. 

I swear some days I had to put about ten tablets down his throat, so I got pretty adept at giving them. Practice definitely makes perfect.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes the vet gave Cerenia to my cat too. I think she did it in a shot form so I could avoid having to medicate her. I got be real adept at giving pills too. 

To OP I know this must be alot on your shoulders if you have chemo sessions to go to with your Mom. How is she doing?


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> If you need a couple of bags to get you started let me know. I have needles and lines that I won't be using. My cats live long lives. I had one pass away last year I am pretty sure the supplies which are unopened are still good.





LittleBettaFish said:


> There are anti-nausea tablets you can give them. I believe our old cat was given Cerenia to help with his vomiting.
> 
> He was also on mirtazapine to stimulate his appetite, but it sounds like this isn't an issue with your grandmother's cat.
> 
> I swear some days I had to put about ten tablets down his throat, so I got pretty adept at giving them. Practice definitely makes perfect.


Is the cerenia prescription or o eat the counter? 



jadaBlu said:


> Yes the vet gave Cerenia to my cat too. I think she did it in a shot form so I could avoid having to medicate her. I got be real adept at giving pills too.
> 
> To OP I know this must be alot on your shoulders if you have chemo sessions to go to with your Mom. How is she doing?


Thank you for offering the bags, if she ends up needing them I will you know. I do have a lot on my shoulders right now, my mom finished chemo and has started radiation she's tolerating it better than the chemo but it's still day by day. Today we also had the unexpected death of another pet and I have a chronic illness myself (multiple sclerosis) plus a family friend has gone out of town for a week so I'm house sitting and taking care of their cats for them.


----------

